# PICKLE FORK SHOOTER TYPE DESIGNS !



## gamekeeper john

i'v just been messing about on windows paint with a few circles and came up with a couple of designs based on Darrels PFS







here they are, they have no dimensions yet and might need changing about a bit, but feel free to make yourself one, let me know what u think of them -- gamekeeper john


----------



## slingshot_sniper

i like them all but I can tell you with the angled forks downward this need a little care when shooting sidestyle


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Take no notice of me mate,they look great


----------



## gamekeeper john

good point sniper, the forks could be curved the other way like in the attachments below


----------



## Papa G

like them John, adds a little style to the PFS


----------



## AlmostHuman

The second modified one has something about it , would the canted fork tips be an advantage or not , I remember Duke's apex tips idea and wanted to add them to something I could do easily , but wouldn't they suit the semi " ttf " style better than the full fat ott'ishness of the PFS ? Or I'm wide of the mark and should slow down on the coffee ?

Pat


----------



## AlmostHuman

Actually , scrub that , it's not THAT canted .....


----------



## gamekeeper john

AlmostHuman said:


> The second modified one has something about it , would the canted fork tips be an advantage or not , I remember Duke's apex tips idea and wanted to add them to something I could do easily , but wouldn't they suit the semi " ttf " style better than the full fat ott'ishness of the PFS ? Or I'm wide of the mark and should slow down on the coffee ?
> 
> Pat


to be honest i'm not sure if the canted tips are better or not, they could easily be made straight tops, john


----------



## bj000

i made two pfs today and i have the pfs virus now.. shooting them is like a dream. they are so awesome.


----------



## Charles

bj000 said:


> i made two pfs today and i have the pfs virus now.. shooting them is like a dream. they are so awesome.


The PFS virus strikes again!!!!! Welcome to the loony ward ....

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## dgui

I never met a PFS I didn't like.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Thinking on this more they will all shoot well even with canted forks,so long as you stick to the PFS shooting rules


----------



## Ry-shot

they look nice to hold, a wider top could improve the feel...


----------



## Hedgewolf

Lat night I was struck with inspiration... the idea of a slingshot which is based on the PFS, combined with the bareback style of shooting I've been enjoying recently. John's outward-sloped fork design was what tipped me over the edge though - the Tieshot was born:





  








Tieshot pattern




__
Hedgewolf


__
Sep 30, 2011


__
1






I was really looking for something which can be cut out quickly with a hand saw, so it had to be all straight lines but still with some style. Starting with the idea that a coffin shape would make a decent handle which can easily be rounded off with a rasp, the end result just screamed out 'school tie'...
The angled top is about the same angle as the index finger knuckle in bareback shooting and serves to stop this becoming a stickshot. Next you can see Mk1 and Mk2 on the bench;




  








Tieshot 1 &amp; 2 in progress




__
Hedgewolf


__
Sep 30, 2011







...and here they are, with a little bit of 'scallop' shaping to the top of Mk1. Unfortunately, I made the slots too big, so had to add notches at the outsides, to allow binding of the bands. Mk2 has narrower slots, so I was able to use the matchstick method (which is what I really wanted for this design);




  








Tieshot 1 &amp; 2




__
Hedgewolf


__
Sep 30, 2011







I know it's still very rough and the bands won't last five minutes with all those sharp edges so next is a strip down, filling of the voids in my cheap plywood, smooth all the edges, paint and varnish and then over to my daughter for the 'Scooby Treatment'. I was just so excited at the result of the test shots that I had to let you all know !




  








Tieshot 2 tested




__
Hedgewolf


__
Sep 30, 2011


__
1






Clearly it doesn't work at all well shot sideways, but held vertically and shot flipwise with the pouch twist and tweak it works incredibly well and I think the basic design can be adapted to suit everyone's favourite band attachment method, as well as being simple to make with very basic tools.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

That's great Hedgewolf I like them,next a trousershot perhaps


----------



## tubeman

an FTS with an apex roof


----------



## Hedgewolf

tubeman said:


> an FTS with an apex roof


Suits my bats in the attic !


----------



## dgui

Hedgewolf, I like the design you have. Is it this particular design not work sideways? I will cut one with your design and give it a try. I like it, very unique.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

This design dgui will shoot fine side on shooting the same way pfs style.


----------



## dgui

slingshot_sniper said:


> This design dgui will shoot fine side on shooting the same way pfs style.


Ok, Good.


----------



## Hedgewolf

slingshot_sniper said:


> This design dgui will shoot fine side on shooting the same way pfs style.


Guess I've still got some learning to do, as always !


----------



## Rapier

Hmmmmmmmm... thinking...... thinking............ ........... .......


----------



## lightgeoduck

Rapier said:


> Hmmmmmmmm... thinking...... thinking............ ........... .......


Don't think.. just do it









it is nice fit in the hand.. and very pocketable...


----------

